# Foster or adopter needed NOW for dog living in truck



## Karen Cooper (Feb 26, 2010)

Feb 25, 2010


Hi. I'm Karen Cooper, a volunteer with a Maryland rescue. I have just learned of a dog rescuer who is living in her truck with a rescue dog because she cannot find a home for her.*

Lucy was terribly abused by her first "family." Following her abuse Lucy has endured 4 surgeries and is receiving physical therapy for her injuries. The vet ultimately confiscated Lucy from her abusive first “family” and sent her to a rescue.*

Unfortunately, Lucy bears the emotional scars of her abuse, and she may be dog-aggressive. She is known to be food-protective. Therefore, the rescue does not want to risk placing her in a home with children or other pets.*

Lucy is described and sweet, friendly, and loving, "not vicious at ALL." She is a prime example of how NOT vicious rottweilers really are.*

If you can offer Lucy a loving home with no children or pets, either as a foster or forever, please contact me ASAP. Lucy can be placed in a home in MD, VA, DC, DE, NJ, and parts of WV, PA, and NY.

I will obtain your foster or adoption application, perform reference checks and a home visit to help expedite the process for her rescuer. 

Lucy is up to date on all vaccinations, microchipped, spayed, heartworm/lyme tested negative, dewormed, and on heartworm/flea/tick preventions monthly.*


Karen Cooper
Gaithersburg, MD
[email protected]

P.S.*

If you adopt Lucy, I will personally buy you a $50 gift card to Petco or Petsmart to go toward her supplies.


----------

